# FreeBSD 12.0 i386 and eeepc 1000HE



## giocitta (Aug 27, 2019)

I’ve installed FreeBSD 12.0 on my old (2009) eeepc 1000HE. Everything is successfully working, but I have a problem. With drm-kmod the console resolution becomes optimal (1024x768) only after init becomes the true conductor. During all the preceding boot phase I have a too low 640x480 resolution. No mode nor gop are present in Escape to loader prompt. What should I do to have a 1024x768 resolution?
I’m absolutely new to FreeBSD. Thanks for a kind help!


----------



## scottro (Aug 28, 2019)

I have a (by now outdated) page on FreeBSD with drm-kmod at http://srobb.net/freebsdintel.html
Ah, and looking through it, I See I linked to some other page that has some instructions for console font.
Those instructions did work for me.





__





						Changing console resolution in FreeBSD 10 with vt(4)
					

Since FreeBSD 10 you can choose between the traditional sc(4) console and the newer vt(4) terminal console driver. While the latter is needed to have a working suspend / resume on Intel hardware newer than Ivy Bridge, it lacks the ability to use...



					lme.postach.io


----------



## giocitta (Sep 1, 2019)

scottro said:


> I have a (by now outdated) page on FreeBSD with drm-kmod at http://srobb.net/freebsdintel.html
> Ah, and looking through it, I See I linked to some other page that has some instructions for console font.
> Those instructions did work for me.
> 
> ...


Sorry for my late reply, but I was very far from my EeePC.
I already knew your page and yet use drm-kmod. As soon as I poweron my PC, the scrolling messages do appear with a 640x480 resolution, i.e. too low with too big fonts. Suddendly, everything changes and I have a 1024x768 resolution: this seems to happen when the kernel passes the control to "init". The problem lies in the fact that I do not succeed to increase the resolution in the first part of the scrolling messages I see. Probably I should change something in my kernel configuration, but which line?
Anyhow, thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## scottro (Sep 2, 2019)

That's normal. The FreeBSD (and Linux too) boot process works though various things, then hits the parts where the resolution will change. To my chagrin, I don't remember either one's exact booting process so can't give the details, but for the first few seconds of boot, you will get that large resolution.)


----------



## giocitta (Sep 2, 2019)

scottro said:


> That's normal. The FreeBSD (and Linux too) boot process works though various things, then hits the parts where the resolution will change. To my chagrin, I don't remember either one's exact booting process so can't give the details, but for the first few seconds of boot, you will get that large resolution.)


Hi scottro, thanks again for your consideration.
I studied the problem (to obtain a fine resolution just from the first phase of bootstrap), and concluded that while using FreeBSD-12.0 x86_64, having into /etc/rc.conf "kld_list=/boot/modules/i915kms.ko", it is sufficient to put in /boot/loader.conf "hw.vga.textmode=3", this doesn't work with FreeBSD-12.0 i386. This probably happens because there is no module hw.vga.textmode into the kernel. So, it seems necessary to prepare a new kernel configuration. I'm now studying how to do.


----------

